# Liqua



## Nightwalker (7/1/16)

Who stocks liqua? 
Coffee
French pipe
Vanilla
Cuban
18mg
30ml
Real not clone
And what's your price?


----------



## Silver (7/1/16)

Hi @shaun patrick , try eciggies.co.za
Not sure if they stock it currently but i know they used to


----------



## Nightwalker (7/1/16)

Silver said:


> Hi @shaun patrick , try eciggies.co.za
> Not sure if they stock it currently but i know they used to


Thanx, off I go to look

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jan (7/1/16)

shaun patrick said:


> Thanx, off I go to look


Try vapourmountain

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/1/16)

http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/product-category/e-liquids/liqua-smoking-juice/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaporize.co.za (9/1/16)

We have stock..

http://vaporize.co.za/eliquid-2/


----------



## Nightwalker (9/1/16)

vaporize.co.za said:


> We have stock..
> 
> http://vaporize.co.za/eliquid-2/


Sadly, u are out of stock


----------



## vaporize.co.za (9/1/16)

the website might not be up to date.. sorry.. not really a big seller anymore . but we still keep stock of most of the tobaccos and should have Coffee and Vanilla as well


----------



## Nightwalker (9/1/16)

Ty. I'll get orders ready.


----------

